# Best wishes



## bullethead (Oct 10, 2018)

And thoughts from Pa for any and all of you that may be affected by this storm.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks bullet!!!!!! I have multiple cities that I rep that are in direct path.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 10, 2018)

My daughter lives in Ft. Walton Beach. She hasn't lost power yet. Friend of mine at work 'had' a house in Port St. Joe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks, Bullet.


----------



## ky55 (Oct 10, 2018)

Y’all hang in there and stay safe. 
I got friends in Marianna and Crestview I need to check on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, we are thinking about those of you down there in this mess. Y'all stay as safe as you can.


----------



## Heathern (Oct 10, 2018)

I wish for the best for them too.  My mom got out of there just in time, or even better yet - about a week early.  By coincidence only, though.


----------



## welderguy (Oct 10, 2018)

bullethead said:


> And thoughts from Pa for any and all of you that may be affected by this storm.



Thanks!!...you ol softy you.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 10, 2018)

welderguy said:


> Thanks!!...you ol softy you.


I am selfish,if you get wiped out..who will I argue with?


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2018)

I fished Apalachicola Bay Thurs - Sunday. Got out of there just in time.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 11, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I fished Apalachicola Bay Thurs - Sunday. Got out of there just in time.


How did you do?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 11, 2018)

Power just came back on here in NC. One crushed vehicle under a tree. Luckily the least of the force, the one I recently canceled insurance on


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> How did you do?


Pretty decent. Caught the usual cast of characters - reds, trout, flounder and of course catfish, rays etc.

Fished with this Capt.  He was good. Would charter him again.
http://www.captjacksguideservice.com/
Also fished the flats in our yaks.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 11, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Pretty decent. Caught the usual cast of characters - reds, trout, flounder and of course catfish, rays etc.
> 
> Fished with this Capt.  He was good. Would charter him again.
> http://www.captjacksguideservice.com/
> Also fished the flats in our yaks.


Next time you catch some rays.........fillet the wings, cut into nuggets and you have poor man scallops. They’re good eating!


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Next time you catch some rays.........fillet the wings, cut into nuggets and you have poor man scallops. They’re good eating!


I have heard that from some of the 'ol timers but I haven't tried it. That's exactly what they called them too - scallops.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 11, 2018)

660griz said:


> My daughter lives in Ft. Walton Beach. She hasn't lost power yet. Friend of mine at work 'had' a house in Port St. Joe.


Everything cool with your daughter?


----------



## 660griz (Oct 12, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Everything cool with your daughter?


Yep. Seemed like a non-event for them. Thanks.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 12, 2018)

So, is everyone doing ok?
(Except 1gr8's vehicle)


----------



## welderguy (Oct 12, 2018)

All good here.


----------

